# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] ΗΧΕΙΟ JBL EON615

## vaggelis mastoras

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! το συγκεκριμένο αυτοενισχυόμενο ηχείο κατά λάθος κάποιος έβαλε την επιλογή στα 110v κ κάτι έκαψε με αποτέλεσμα να ρίχνει το ρελέ, μέτρησα την γέφυρα, ασφάλεια αλλά δεν βλέπω κάτι καμένο,τι λέτε να φταίει;;;;;

----------


## andyferraristi

Βραχυκυκλωμένα mosfet ίσως ???

----------


## mikemtb73

Μπορει να φταίει το βαριστορ, ελενξε το. (αφου πέφτει το ρελε) 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikiforos.

Βαγγέλη, έλεγξε επίσης και τον μετασχηματιστή (Μ/Σ).

----------


## vaggelis mastoras

τα mosfet τα εχω μετρήσει κ δεν εiναι βραχυκυκλωμένα, μέτρησα κ το βαρίστορ (TVR14561) που έχει παράλληλα με την τροφοδοσία κ μου δείχνει 431KΩ,θεωριτικα δεν θα έπρεπε να δείχνει άπειρο;;;;  :Confused1:  η μήπως να το ξεκολλήσω από την πλακέτα;;

----------


## gep58

Σωστά δείχνει γιατί έχει παράλληλα κάποιο δίκτυο αντιστάσεων με συνολική τιμή 470k
Το varistor δεν μπορεί να ρίχνει τον ΔΔΕ γιατί είναι πάνω στην φαση και τον ουδέτερο της τροφοδοσίας. Ψάξε για πιθανή διαρροή από άλλα εξαρτήματα ή καλωδιώσεις

----------


## mikemtb73

> τα mosfet τα εχω μετρήσει


το έφτιαξες τελικα?



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

